#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Αρχιτεκτονικά >  > > >  >  >  Yπηρεσίες CAD & γραφικών εξ' αποστάσεως

## howard_roark

Λαμβάνω κατα καιρούς διαφημιστικά μηνύματα από εταιρείες σαν και αυτή:

http://www.gemsvale3d.com/

στις οποίες διαφημίζουν υπηρεσίες σχεδιαστικές ή φωτορεαλισμού - φυσικά τα δείγματα τους ειναι αρκετά καλά και οι τιμές που αναφέρουν είναι χαμηλές.

Ερωτώ την παρέα αν έχει τολμήσει ποτέ κανείς να συνεργαστεί? Γιατί η Σανγκάη πέφτει μακρυα και το ιντερνέτι με τα παίη πάλς κλπ το φοβούνται πολλοί ακόμη. Εγώ είμαι έτοιμος έτσι για πλάκα και για ενα μικρό φωτορεαλιστικό που χρειάζομαι για μια πινακίδα να τους δώσω μια προπληρωμένη κάρτα και να τους στείλω σχέδια έτσι για να δω που θα ανακαλύψω την απατεωνιά (ή θα δω πως τους αδικώ)

Εμπειρίες?

----------


## Evan

τις τιμές που τις είδες;

----------


## howard_roark

> Unbelievable low prices: from $150 for still architectural renderings, and animations from $20/second.


στο "about"

----------


## TRaiNZZZ

Και γιατί δεν προτιμάς ντόπια φωτορεαλιστικά?
Απλή ερώτηση κάνω, σε καμία περίπτωση δεν σε κρίνω  :Χαρούμενος:

----------


## howard_roark

μονο για τις τιμες το συζηταω. αν βρω δουλεια *επιπεδου* σε *πολυ χαμηλες* τιμες, θα το κανω. να δουμε κι εμεις κατι καλο απο την παγκοσμιοποίηση.

για ιδιου επιπεδου με αυτα που βρισκω, σε ιδιες ή ελαχιστα χαμηλοτερες τιμες, προφανως θα κατσω στα αυγά μου.

----------


## cna

Ναι αλλά αποκλείεται να έρθει ο Κινέζος και να σε προσλάβει να του χτίσεις το σπίτι, ο Έλληνας όμως μπορεί...

----------


## howard_roark

εγω δεν εχω τετοιο τροπο σκεψης. βρισκω οτι στην εποχη μας ειναι απλοικος. 

τα κενα που δημιουργουνται σε ολο το κοσμο και σε ολες τις δουλειες θελω να τα δω και υπερ μου. η IBM γυρισε ολο το call centre της στην Ινδια, εγω ο,τι μπορω να κανω φθηνοτερα ΧΩΡΙΣ να πεσει το επιπεδο της δουλειας (εκει που τα χαλανε ολοι) θα το κανω.

περυσι χτυπησα 2 δουλειες στο εξωτερικο ακριβως επειδη ημουν φθηνοτερος. και εξωτερικο δεν εννοω χωρες υποδεεστερες αλλα ακριβοτερες. Πηρα τη μια και πληρωθηκα περιπου 20% πιο κατω απο οτι θα πληρωνομουν αν ημουν αγγλος γιατι εκανα τη δουλεια στην ελλαδα. για τα ελληνικα δεδομενα πληρωθηκα περιπου 10% πιο πανω. 

η αλλη δουλεια δεν εγινε γιατι θεωρησαν οτι το 20% πιο φθηνο θα ηταν και 20% λιγοτερο ποιοτικο και διαλεξαν ελβετο αντι για μενα για δουλεια στην ελβετια. 

αυτο που κανω εγω, θα το κατηγορησω? 

ουτως η αλλως στη δουλεια μας δεν γινεται ευκολα outsourcing γιατι ο ελεγχος ειναι συνεχης και στην τελικη θες τον αλλον να τον δεις το απογευμα να του εξηγησεις απο κοντα. Αλλα ακομη κι αυτα σιγα σιγα αλλαζουν. Δειτε το θεμα του email ποσο εχει αλλαξει τη δουλεια του μηχανικου.

----------


## cna

Ok, αν μπορείς και κινείσαι έτσι πάσο.  :Χαρούμενος:  Απλά με ενδιαφέρει και η βελτίωση του εμπορικού μας ισοζυγίου.  :Χαρούμενος:

----------


## sundance

Στο εξωτερικό υπάρχουν γραφεία που κάνουν παπάδες,ειδικά σε φωτορεαλισμό εσωτερικών χώρων.Οι τιμές συνήθως είναι υψηλές.

Δείτε λίγο και προς πολωνία-ουγγαρία μεριά!

----------


## JTB

Για να υπάρχει κάποιος που πουλάει, υπάρχει και κάποιος που αγοράζει... Εδώ δυστυχώς και ειδικά το τελευταίο καιρό, δεν ενδιαφέρεται ο κόσμος αλλά ούτε και οι επαγγελματίες... 
Δείτε για παράδειγμα τα εκτρώματα φωτορεαλισμού που κυκλοφορούν στα "ΑΚΙΝΗΤΑ" των ΝΕΩΝ...

----------

